# more rings needed



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

hello everyone i have seen alot of 40k rps come flooding into this forum with some fantasy mixed in but there is very little lotr rps. so this thread is were people can post their ideas on rps based in middle earth were it be a team of dwarves facing off against goblins or elves fighting orks alot can happen.

here is a list of ideas i had.

1. After the events of the books/films some of the orks fled into the mountains as to escape the free peoples,now after years of peace the orks have grown in number were shamans and chieftains of the Uruk-hai rule over their weaker brethren including orks and goblins. Now the Chieftains/shamans have gathered to discuss a plan of attack against the peacelovers.

2.After the war of the ring and the end of the third age a group was formed, this group was of each race (dwarves,men,elves and adventurous hobbits) who were trained in the art of combat, stealth and those were capable in magic.this groups job is to travel the lands of middle earth in an attempt to silence goblin raids, investigate disappearances but their main objective is to cleanse any last taint that still stains the lands of middle earth and the role players take on the role of new recruits.

3.this rp would be during the war of the ring were we take on the role of men of rohan wether they be farmers called to arms or you may apply for a royal guard and they will fight in the many battles that take place across the movies but we will all meat our end in glorious combat at the black gate as we go down with blade in hand.

i know ive been busy recently but the idea of this is it wont be for a wile and that everyone who takes part will work together to progress it until we can release it to the public


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

been a little busy recently myself, but have been considering a LotR RP for some time now.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I think the main problem with that is LotR is a book series that contains a world, WHFB/40k are worlds that contain book series :/


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes but if you think about it most great fictions start from books and I mean c'mon it's Tolkien


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh yeah of course  Im not saying they dont work, just that people dont do it as much.


----------

